# The Annotated Hobbit



## Mara (Sep 2, 2006)

Hello!

I like to buy the book The Annotated Hobbit and have a question. This book was released by Houghton Mifflin and by HarperCollins:

HarperCollins, 2003, ISBN: 0-00-713727-3, Hardcover: 512 pages
Houghton Mifflin, 2002, ISBN: 0618134700, Hardcover; 416 pages

Why do both releases have a 100 pages difference? 
Can someone explain what the differences between the books are?
Which one is the better release?

Thanks,
Mara


----------



## grendel (Sep 5, 2006)

What a coincidence... I just bought _The Annotated Hobbit_ myself. I have the 2002 Houghton Mifflin edition, which is an oversize (9-inch x 9 1/2-inch) hardback book. It might be that the other, with more pages, is a paperback; but I don't know for sure. I really like mine, though!


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 10, 2006)

Sorry, I can't answer your question, but I also have the 2002 Houghton Mifflin edition and I love it.


----------

